# Initial blood tests



## Hels1980 (May 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm potentially back on the fertility bandwagon after being lucky enough to conceive our little girl through ICSI back in 2013. We have been trying for 10 months this time, and being almost 36 we don't want to leave things much longer. I have just has some day 5 bloods back from the docs but struggling to find what is considered 'normal'. If anyone could offer a little insight, I'd be really grateful. Results as follows - 

Oestradiol 215 pmol/L
LH 6.6 iu/L
FSH 14.7 iu/L

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hey honey. Different labs have different numbers, but generally, your LH is fine from what I can see. Not sure about estradol, don't know much about it. FSH I think is a little on the high side, but not too much. In my lab, under 12 was normal and for ivf some clinics like it uner 10. Having said that, lots of ladies have babies with FSH higher than that and different clinics do different things. Also, this number can change month to month. I would speak to your doctor. 

Xx


----------



## Hels1980 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Evie. I am going to get day 21 bloods done and then go see doc again. They have said my results are normal but as you said, my FSH seems a little in the high side and with our history, I'm not willing to just plod on with things. Time to suck it up and take the next step on this crazy journey once more... xxx


----------

